
Baking for Beginners: An Introduction to Temperature - robg
http://www.theatlantic.com/food/archive/2011/01/baking-for-beginners-an-introduction-to-temperature/69555/
======
Isamu
Anybody enjoy hacking food? I find it is another creative outlet. Same way
that I view programming, really.

It has taken me forever to get my pizza dough and pie crusts to where I want
them - ignoring much advice and experimenting instead. But it's fun.

~~~
mast
Absolutely! I don't get to do much during the week, but weekends - the kitchen
is all mine.

